# What obout dwarves?



## Anfauglith (Jan 31, 2002)

Why those explendid dwarves in hobbit do not appear in LotR, only one of them, and not the best, do. Is that a good idea from JRRT? , or just a bad hit?? Please tell me about your thoughts


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anfauglith _
> *Why those explendid dwarves in hobbit do not appear in LotR, only one of them, and not the best, do. Is that a good idea from JRRT? , or just a bad hit?? Please tell me about your thoughts *




I'm not quite sure what you mean but i know i would have liked 2 see a bit more of the dwarves 2. But the hobbit is seemed 2 be based around the dwarves, and lotr on elves men and others eg. hobbits. But i cannot knock lotr as it is the best book ever!!! Gimli is IMO the best dwarf apart from maybe Dain Ironfoot.


----------



## Elanor2 (Feb 1, 2002)

Some of the dwarves in The Hobbit re-appear in LOTH. Gloin is in Rivendel for the council, with his son Gimli. Balin, Ori and Oin were in Moria (dead by then). The rest remained with Dain in the lonely mountain, and were not so young as to be gallivanting around, I dare say. Bombur was so fat that he could only move with the help of 4 young and robust dwarves!

Gloin was, if I remember correctly, quite a decent fellow and helped Bilbo a lot (climbing to the tree, or was it Dori? Damm, I do not remember now!).

Their stories are explained, but they had done their part, securing the lonely mountain against Sauron and his potential ally Smaug. And they will fight Sauron side by side with Dain. No more is needed from them, I think.

Regards. Elanor2


----------



## Mlangley (Feb 2, 2002)

*i THINK*

THEY ARE A COOL RACE BUT, LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING THEY REALLY NEED THINK BEFORE THEY ACT... BECAUSE IT LOOKS TO ME THEY DON'T HO IT....


----------



## Legolam (Feb 4, 2002)

I think it was Dori who helped Bilbo climb the tree, carried him through the goblin tunnels, and Bilbo held onto his legs when the eagle carried Dori off. Balin came to the Shire a lot after the whole adventure was over and they were good friends, hence why Frodo says somewhere (can't remember where, I don't have the book nearby) that Bilbo will be devastated to hear of Balin's death in Moria.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *I think it was Dori who helped Bilbo climb the tree, carried him through the goblin tunnels, and Bilbo held onto his legs when the eagle carried Dori off. Balin came to the Shire a lot after the whole adventure was over and they were good friends, hence why Frodo says somewhere (can't remember where, I don't have the book nearby) that Bilbo will be devastated to hear of Balin's death in Moria. *




Yes you are right. But there still are only a few with Dain, Gimli,Gloin, Bombur and others in the book and getting MENTIONED.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolam_
> Frodo says somewhere (can't remember where, I don't have the book nearby) that Bilbo will be devastated to hear of Balin's death in Moria.



I believe it was mentioned during chapter "Many meetings" in LOTR, when Frodo arrives at Rivendell.


----------



## Grond (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssgrif _
> *I believe it was mentioned during chapter "Many meetings" in LOTR, when Frodo arrives at Rivendell. *


I don't believe anyone knew about Balin's death in "Many Meetings." Balin was still thought to be in Moria or at least it was hoped. It wasn't until Frodo and Company went through Moria and discovered Balin's tomb that the real truth was known. So the reference to Bilbo would have to have been sometime after the War of the Ring was fought. I'll look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 8, 2002)

i think that they had reasons not to put them in. like alot of them died. + there was no real reason for them to be there.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 14, 2002)

Though it would've been nice to have the dwarves back, Glóin said that many of the dwarves that were in the group that went to the Lonely Mountain were lost, and the remaining few were fine at home in the Iron Mountains. Plus, Elrond had made the Fellowship so it evened out, 1 Hobbit (Sam, Pippin and Merry were extras, 1 elf, 1 dwarf, Gandalf (Who could go on a quest without him?), and 2 men.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Mar 20, 2002)

I wish there were more dwarves in the LOTR. However, the prodominent players (not including the fellowship) were men. I think Tolkien did this to show the change of times. Men would rule middle earth while the elves leave for the Gray Havens. Plus, the dwarves don't really get involved in anything unless it has to do with gold.


----------

